

Apple and Facebook offer to freeze eggs for female employees - geeku
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/15/apple-facebook-offer-freeze-eggs-female-employees

======
davekeck
I'm a bit surprised by the negative feedback this is receiving -- it seems
like this is a nice perk that gives women more flexibility in balancing work
and family.

~~~
thisGuysAccount
There were a few points brought up on a panel discussion I heard this morning,
the main ones being:

1) Freeze your eggs at 25, implant them at 35 or 40, and you're still pregnant
at 40. You'll have a teenager when you're in your late 50s.

2) Why this, and not a year of maternity/paternity leave?

